# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  اريد احسن تحقيق لـ عون المعبود

## ابو الحسن المكي

السلام عليكم
اريد احسن تحقيق لعون المعبون في سنن ابي داود

----------


## جمال سعدي

سمعت مؤخرا ان الشيخ مشهور حسن قد حقق الكتاب 

أما الطبعة المشهورة حاليا فهي بتحقيق الشيخ حامد الفقي مع تهذيب السنن لابن القيم

----------


## الشهرزوري

نعم حققه الشيخ مشهور وهو الآن في الاسواق في سبعة مجلدات

----------


## محمد عبد الغنى السيد

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الخبر........هلا أتممت هذا الجميل......بذكر دار النشر وهل هو متوافر بمصر أم لا.....

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن الجزائري

صدر عن دار المعارف بالرياض في 7 مجلدات

----------


## أبو عبد المهيمن السلفي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أنصح نفسي والإخوة الأفاضل أن يتصفحو أن يسألو عن الطبعات التي ينصحون الناس بإقتنائها وهل رأيتم وتصفحتم طبعة الشيخ مشهور هده لو كنت منكم لما نصحت بها أحدا أما عن أحسن طبعة حتى الآن فهي الطبعة السلفية والله الموفق لما يحب ويرضى ومتأسف على الإزعاج

----------


## رياض الباتني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ولماذا لا تنصح بها يا أخي أبو عبد المهيمن السلفي حفظك الله سبحانه وتعالى

بالنسبة لهذه الطبعة (مكتبة المعارف) فهي مقابلة على النسخة الهندية وعليها أحكام العلامة الألباني رحمه الله
وكذلك أضاف إليها في أولها:
- رسالة أبي داوود الى أهل مكة في وصف سننه للإمام أبي داوود سليمان بن الأشعث ت275هـ
- تسمية شيوخ أبي داوود السجستاني للحافظ أبي علي الحسين بن محمد الغساني ت498هـ
     وعليه حواشٍ لمجموعة من العلماء: منهم: ابن الدباغ ت546هـ
- بذل المجهود في ختم سنن أبي داوود للحافظ محمد بن عبد الرحمن السخاوي ت906هـ

----------


## أبو يوسف السلفي

الذي أعرفة أن أفضل طبعة هي الطبعة الهندية 
وهي المطبوعة في الهند في أربع مجلدات، ومتن السنن المطبوع مع الشرح قد قابله مؤلف الشرح على عشرة نسخ
فهي بحق نسخة نفيسة
وهذه النسخة كانت مرفوعة على النت منذ فترة، ولكن روابطلها تعطلت، فلعل أحد الأفاضل يعيد رفعها من جديد
أما بالنسبة لنسخة الشيخ مشهور = فلا يصح أن يَطلق أحد الحكم بجودتها أو بردائتها، بل يُنظر فيها ويُقرأ؛لكي يُعرف مدى اتقانها من عدمه
يعني هي على مذهب أهل الحديث مجهولة حتى يتم معرفة حقيقتها
وهذا حكم عام يشمل أي طبعة جديدة تنزل في الأسواق، والله تعالى أعلم

----------


## أبو عبد المهيمن السلفي

بارك الله فيك أخي أبو يوسف فهذا ما كنت أقصد واله الموفق لما يحبه ويرضى

----------


## أبو عبد المهيمن السلفي

وجوابا على سؤال الأخ رياض الباتني لماذا لا أنصح بتحقيق الشيخ مشهور هي :
أولا : أنا لست أهلا لكي أنصح بتحقيق أي كتاب إلا بالنقل عن أحد المتخصصين أو إذا كان ذلك التحقيق مشهور أو متواتر عنه إن صح التعبير أنه جيد أو الأحسن والأحسن لا يكون جيد في جميع الحلات كما لا يخفى عنكم .
ثانيا : كيف أنصح بكتاب لم أنضر فيه نضرة نقدية .
ثالثا : كون بعض الكتب زادها المحقق بارك الله في جهده لا تزيد في جودة الكتاب .
رابعا : المحقق لم يعتمد على مخطوط ولا أدري ما فائدة تخريج الكتاب من دون المقابلة على مخطوط وربما يعترض شخص يقول الرجل معاصر نعم ولكن مع أنه كذلك فالسقط فيها رهيب وكثير أسأل الله أي يوفقق من هو أهل لإخراج الكتاب في أحسن حلة.
خامسا : أنا ضد من ينقل أحكام الألباني ويفرغها هكذا فهي مجرد تجارة لا غير وأنا لا أطعن في نية الشيخ مشهور الغني عن التعريف في التحقيق لكن أنا سمعت بتحقيقه منذ سنوات وكنت أنتظر أكثر من هذا الشيء لكن ...
هذه خمسة أسباب أظنها كافية إن شاء الله تعالى للجواب على سؤالك أخي العزيز .

----------


## محمد عبد الغنى السيد

الأخ أبو عبد المهيمن.....جزاك الله خيرا...
بالفعل لقد صدمت لما رأيت طبعة الشيخ مشهور.........ليس بها اية تعليقات فقهية أو خلافه.......مجرد نقل احكام الالبانى..رحمه الله....

----------


## أبو عبد المهيمن السلفي

آمين أخونا محمد عبد الغني السيد

----------


## أبو يوسف السلفي

> الذي أعرفة أن أفضل طبعة هي الطبعة الهندية 
> وهي المطبوعة في الهند في أربع مجلدات، ومتن السنن المطبوع مع الشرح قد قابله مؤلف الشرح على عشرة نسخ
> فهي بحق نسخة نفيسة
> وهذه النسخة كانت مرفوعة على النت منذ فترة، ولكن روابطلها تعطلت، فلعل أحد الأفاضل يعيد رفعها من جديد


قد وجدتها مرفوعة وبروابط تعمل في هذا الموضوع:
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/~ahl/vb/s...d.php?t=154237

----------

